# Reptile Database Software - Free Download



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Found this when I was looking for a caresheet this morning, seem to remember someone asking about this kind of software not too long ago Link is Herp World - A World of Information About Reptiles & Amphibians


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

And here is another..

Metzcal


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

the first link has expired, and metzcal made my head hurt!


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah Metzcal made my head hurt too - even more so when I went to the software download page:

Metzcal Herp Software

:bash::lol2::bash:


----------

